# Side supports for roadbed in Sand



## Morgar (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi,

I am now ready to start laying my track down. I have 99% sand. After digging the trench, just wondering what others have used for the side supports before they put their gravel in for the roadbed - Pressure treated wood?

Best regards,
Michael


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I would use the synthetic wood "landscape edging" material, about 1/2" thick and 4 inches high. 

Cheaper, lasts longer, won't rot... 

Greg


----------



## Morgar (Mar 1, 2010)

I never heard of "landscape edging" that is 1/2" thick. Can I get this at Home Depot/Lowes? I know of the black thin material that is used for mulch edging. 

Best regards, 
Michael


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

brown recycled plastic... 

maybe 3/8" thick... definitely thicker than the black rubber stuff with the round bead on the top. 

*http://www.homedepot.com/Outdoors-G...ogId=10053* 


Greg


----------



## Morgar (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks Greg! I will look around. 

Michael


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd use landscapers cloth (weed barrier) in the trench before you add the ballast. It will prevent your ballast from migrating into the sand. 
In addition to your edging. 

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 30 Oct 2010 07:17 PM 
brown recycled plastic... 

maybe 3/8" thick... definitely thicker than the black rubber stuff with the round bead on the top. 

*http://www.homedepot.com/Outdoors-G...ogId=10053* 




Greg 

That edging is a good idea. I have used it for retainers before I went to concrete road bed. You might want to get some 1 ft rebar to use as stakes to hold it in place till you have everything compated and in place. Then remove the rebar stakes.


----------

